# Where to find Audi Speedline center caps?



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

I bought a set of used wheels for snow tires - but I'm not finding the center caps available anywhere.
Any suggestions on where I would find a set? They are different from what I am used to seeing.
Thanks!

This isn't my wheel - but I've got the same design in 16"


----------

